
Unbelievable Macro Shots Taken Inside Instruments (2012) - Tomte
https://fstoppers.com/commercial/pictures-unbelievable-macro-shots-taken-inside-instruments-6129
======
dimodi9
Wow, these are absolutely lovely images. Are there other similar photographers
- also, is there a list of the equipment they used you can share? Thanks!

